# USB Drive Enclosure:  usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

## clk23

2.0 usb drive enclosure.  

kernel 2.4.24 w/ scsi emulation, ehci, uhci compiled into the kernel.

via chipset.

when the drive is plugged in, it seems to be detected fine:

 *Quote:*   

> hub.c: new USB device 00:10.3-5, assigned address 2
> 
> scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
> 
>   Vendor: Maxtor 9  Model: 2040U6            Rev: 0811
> ...

 

the drive mounts fine, and can be accessed fine.  until i start copying data.  at that point, it will continually stall, spitting out this error:

 *Quote:*   

> usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout
> 
> usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

 

until eventually:

 *Quote:*   

> scsi: device set offline - not ready or command retry failed after bus reset: host 1 channel 0 id 0 lun 0
> 
> SCSI disk error : host 1 channel 0 id 0 lun 0 return code = 50000

 

i have tried both the front and back usb ports, and it seems to make no difference.  APIC is not enabled.  

i have found the timeout message on other posts, but they are always paired with other errors occurring at the same time.  with this, it's just a large number of timeout errors until it is set offline.

any suggestions?  any information i could provide that would be beneficial?

----------

## Budro

hmmmm... so familiar.

I was running on a 2.6.0 kernel and having the same problems. Although mine was only gettings errors on "writes" only for ~ >4MB copies.. If I write a few <1 MB files, stop, write again it works most of the time.

I have not tried a 2.6.1/2 kernel yet, next week maybe, because I noticed many USB commits between 2.6.0 and 2.6.1 ....

I can read all day long from drive, just the big writes choke it ... I also confirmed this on a Fedora FC-1 box also.

Let ya know results next week on a 2.6.1/2 kernel.

----------

## Budro

Darn .... Just fired up a 2.6.3 kernel and still overloads when under heavy writes  :Sad: 

Man I was hoping this drive enclosure was going to work under Linux......   guess not.

Get this when it starts flaking out

```

rejecting I/O to dead device

FAT: Directory bread(block 821148) failed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

FAT: Directory bread(block 821149) failed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

FAT: Directory bread(block 821150) failed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

FAT: Directory bread(block 821151) failed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

FAT: Directory bread(block 821152) failed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

FAT: Directory bread(block 821153) failed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

FAT: Directory bread(block 821154) failed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

FAT: Directory bread(block 821155) failed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

FAT: Directory bread(block 821156) failed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

FAT: Directory bread(block 821157) failed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

FAT: Directory bread(block 821158) failed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

FAT: Directory bread(block 821159) failed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

FAT: Directory bread(block 821128) failed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

FAT: Directory bread(block 821129) failed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

FAT: Directory bread(block 821130) failed

<<<<SNIP>>>

FAT: unable to read inode block for updating (i_pos 13138072)<3>scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

FAT bread failed in fat_clusters_flush

```

----------

## CDLM

I get the same thing - what's going on?

- Dave -

----------

## CDLM

Just tried on my iBook (running gentoo with a 2.6 kernel) and it works fine. Seems like its a usb2 problem... gonna find my usb1 hub and try it with the problem machine

- Dave -

----------

## CDLM

hrm, works fine with the usb1 hub, horribly slow but it works... urgh... really want to get this running...

- Dave -

----------

## Thrain

Same problem here... then it's a usb2 related problem... And NO solutions??

----------

## reesm

Well if it helps any I can confirm this problem on my system. Just bought a new enclosure. I can ls dirs on the drive, mount it. But fsck'ing the drive or cp's of my huge 36+gig backup files kills it instantly! Just as you say. I'm still hunting for a solution and as soon as I find it I'll post it! Good luck!

PS I'm running a Shuttle SNG42V2 box w/ Athlon xp 2600+, w/ Nforce2 Chipset. Has EHCI/OHCI USB 2/1.1 compat. I'm going to try setting my bios to force it to 1.1 to see if the problem goes away. Anybody know if the "Enforce USB Bandwidth Allocation" setting should be axed from our kernel configs? It is one of the ones that says experimental.

Using gentoo-kernel (latest) which i believe is 2.4.28-r9. I can't use a 2.6 kernel in my box because I've had strange issues with the nforce2 board. Is it cause we use nforce2? I shure as hell hope not. Those shuttle boxen rule!

----------

